# Growing Cariba



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Lately i've noticed my Cariba putting on some size. Feed it every tuesday and friday, 3 medium sized shrimp and 3 smelts each feeding.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man that thing is a monster Beautiful


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

u got a power head in there right? u wouldnt want him gettin too fat


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah i've got a powerhead for the surface but i'm thinking of getting one to place lower. It's just that i hate the look of cords hanging down in the tank.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah get one that u can move the head on it....i got mine on top of my tank points like angled downwards....ethier way that fish is a BEAST just make sure he dont get over weight


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great looking cariba, I dont think its too fat now but you dont want it any fatter

cheers and nice pic quality


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW!! Dude you have taken such good care of these guys. I can't beleive how big it's gotten lol
I miss that fish like crazy, always feel free to post more!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Thanks Sheppard it's been over a year since I bought it from ya, doesn't seem that long ago though. Thanks SA never gotten a pic taking compliment before, so I must be getting better at taking pictures.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow whay a beast! It looks like football swimming around in there. Great looking cariba!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats an immense looking caribe


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful Caribe, young Gotti!...Looking good!....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

that thing is huge


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Looks huge, How big is it?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

11"+ definately.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

sweet fish
u said you were thinking of adding onother caribe in there, ever think of a 12 piraya RHOM has for sale?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

db04ph said:


> sweet fish
> u said you were thinking of adding onother caribe in there, ever think of a 12 piraya RHOM has for sale?


That would be dope!

But RHOM's priya looks very agressive. You need to make shure ur carib can handel it.
Who knows u might have a devil of a carib but i just looked at the vid of the priya, damn things is crazy.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My Cariba acts the same way as Rhoms Piraya. Yes I'm looking for 2 more cariba around the same size probably in the near future.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Caribe rules....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

that would be an expensive loss if they didnt adapt to each other.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

nice pygo youve got there mate... nice and chunky


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Buckman said:


> that would be an expensive loss if they didnt adapt to each other.


Yes it would. Kinda iffy to get 2 more cuz it's been solo for a year.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great gotti.
I def wouldnt add rhoms piraya though, it has an attitude problem :laugh:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats a beautiful caribe, love the shape of it


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Thats an awesome looking cariba!!! Is he kept solo? How is his personality as a solo pygo? I've had success and failure keeping them solo. Thanks for sharing the pics, they are great


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Feefa said:


> Looks great gotti.
> I def wouldnt add rhoms piraya though, it has an attitude problem :laugh:


Nahh if I add anything it'll be 2 Cariba.



> Thats an awesome looking cariba!!! Is he kept solo? How is his personality as a solo pygo? I've had success and failure keeping them solo. Thanks for sharing the pics, they are great


Yes it's solo, It's pretty interactive, follow u from side to side of the tank. Go after ur finger and face if u put it up to the glass, also if I put my fingers in the tank it'll go after em.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Caribe rules....


Caribes are great but you might change your mind if you go piraya.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Ja said:


> Caribe rules....


Caribes are great but you might change your mind if you go piraya.








[/quote]

Ya never know. Never owned a Piraya just Cariba, Terns and natts.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For me I like to have a mixed shoal so I definitely will be gettin a cariba in the futuer again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

That thing is a tank! Love it! He could really use an 18'' tank tho.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That thing is a tank! Love it! He could really use an 18'' tank tho.


Thanks. It's in a 125. 72"x18"x22"


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Holy sh*t he's really huge in that case. Looks like a little 55g


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice clean specimen


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Holy sh*t he's really huge in that case. Looks like a little 55g


Ur right it does make my 125 look small.

Thanks weerhom.

Side view:


----------

